# Genie Clients - 0x0749 Issues/Discussion



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

This is the official Issues and Discussion thread for all Genie Clients.

*C31 / C41 / C41 Wireless* 0x0749

Release notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/211708-genie-clients-0x0749/

_We ask that you keep polite and focused within this thread, and post as much detail as possible. If your receiver is set up for network issue reporting, please post the key generated by the receiver._

_Being part of the DBSTalk community means working together to help each other document issues and come up with solutions. While everyone gets upset from time to time, this is not the appropriate place for vents or rants. All off-topic posts and discussion will be deleted._

_Thanks!_


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

C41W-100 (Named C41W-100 2) Diag All Rpt 20140418-2E2C

This is a problem I've had since day one with this one C41W, my other C41W-100 and C41W-500 don't have this problem so it's not because of this software release being rolled out.

On channel 361 I tune to the channel and get prompted for my zip code, which I enter. Problem is that the zip code isn't being stored, it keeps showing home zip code of 90245 (Gee, wonder where that is :hurah: ). Plus if I enter any local city after I select the city or zip code it just shows add a city.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Still havent gotten this one.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I noticed that under setup/display/video there is now a selection for "HDMI Control" with values of on/off. Anyone know what that's for, no mention in the release notes?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

RAD said:


> I noticed that under setup/display/video there is now a selection for "HDMI Control" with values of on/off. Anyone know what that's for, no mention in the release notes?


perhaps HDMI-CEC ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

RAD said:



> I noticed that under setup/display/video there is now a selection for "HDMI Control" with values of on/off. Anyone know what that's for, no mention in the release notes?


What's the default?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

samrs said:


> What's the default?


The three C41W's were all set to on when I looked.


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

I sure hope this is an indication that clients will auto detect for HDMI and setup accordingly. Maybe even auto detect the tv model like the HR44 does.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

samrs said:


> I sure hope this is an indication that clients will auto detect for HDMI and setup accordingly. Maybe even auto detect the tv model like the HR44 does.


that would make too much sense for DirecTV to implement cuz...


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

> that would make too much sense for DirecTV to implement cuz...


Ya Think! I sure hope not.


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

Does this fix the problem where there's no sound after going to live TV after watching a recording?


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

Has anybody received this firmware on the C41W? Hoping it will fix a black screen issue when turning on the client/tv. Usually a channel change brings it back to life.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

adamson said:


> Has anybody received this firmware on the C41W? Hoping it will fix a black screen issue when turning on the client/tv. Usually a channel change brings it back to life.


Yes and no it doesn't.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Still havent got this yet. Odd, its been out awhile.


----------



## tonyc (Jun 12, 2006)

Jason Whiddon said:


> Still havent got this yet. Odd, its been out awhile.


I haven't either still at 73a on a C31 and C41


----------



## lacibaci (Apr 3, 2008)

Almost two months and still nothing. Has this been pulled?


----------



## clueless (Dec 6, 2004)

I still don't have this on my C31's. Has anyone else still not gotten it yet?


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

I just got 0x73f on both my 41-700's

Don't see it mentioned anywhere 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## scottb8888 (Mar 28, 2007)

I got 0x73f on both Clients on 7/31. I am having trouble keeping my clients running. The usually are down or we find them down at bedtime. The HR34 runs 0x870


----------



## scottb8888 (Mar 28, 2007)

Anyone else having these issues?

Solutions? Suggestions?


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

I have had no issues with it but I am not sure why we don't have release notes for it 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

scottb8888 said:


> Anyone else having these issues?
> 
> Solutions? Suggestions?


I'd post in the thread dealing with your version of software, with more detail.


----------



## scottb8888 (Mar 28, 2007)

scottb8888 said:


> I got 0x73f on both Clients on 7/31. I am having trouble keeping my clients running. The usually are down or we find them down at bedtime. The HR34 runs 0x870


0x731f on each of two C41 Wired Clients
0x8d4 recently downloaded on my HR34

Same problem. Every couple days I turn a client on and it can't find the server. This is getting frustrating. It went away for a few days and it's back. I have to reset the HR 34 and it usually works then.

Any suggestions??


----------



## tivoreno (Jul 26, 2006)

Nearly 5 months now and my C31s still have 73A. In fact, D just replaced them for other reasons without me asking them to do so and these also have 73A.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

tivoreno said:


> Nearly 5 months now and my C31s still have 73A. In fact, D just replaced them for other reasons without me asking them to do so and these also have 73A.


0x073A is the latest NR for the C31-700


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Some mod needs to update this thread. The software version is out of date 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## lacibaci (Apr 3, 2008)

Just received 0x0750. No release notes though.


----------



## soldner40 (Sep 21, 2014)

currently have Genie HR-34
and I am eligible for equipment upgrade.
would like to get 2 wireless minis.
Does the HR-44 work well and are the wireless minis working trouble free?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Nothing wireless is absolutely trouble free, but wireless Genies have pretty good reports. I'd go wired, however, if you possibly can.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> . I'd go wired, however, if you possibly can.


"Ditto" on that


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

They still haven't fixed the problem of no sound when you go from watching a recording to live tv.


----------



## Skyboss (Jan 22, 2004)

Anyone else get carbled text across the bottom when they pause a program?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Skyboss said:


> Anyone else get carbled text across the bottom when they pause a program?


This is a known issue. The workaround is to reset the Genie for the time being until it gets fixed by DIRECTV


----------

